# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Association for Computing Machinery, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - acm.org

youtube.com/TheOfficialACM

facebook.com/AssociationForComputingMachinery

twitter.com/TheOfficialACM

linkedin.com/company/association-for-computing-machinery

instagram.com/theofficialacm

Association for Computing Machinery on Wikipedia

President - Cherri M. Pancake

Projects:

ACM A.M. Turing Award

International Conference on Intelligent User Interfaces ACM IUI

----------

